# Vivaldi: Stabat Mater



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Composer
Antonio Vivaldi
Conductor
Chiara Banchini
Ensemble
Ensemble 415
Soloist
Andreas Scholl
Playtime
52:12
Label
harmonia mundi
Release date
07/31/2007

2.5


----------

